# desperate for moral support



## Andyb (May 21, 2021)

i am desperate to lose weight but after my 6pm dinner it all goes to pot.been told by a surgeon that i must lose weight quickly exercise and eat high fibre food.during the day i do well.after my 6pm dinner i cannot last until bedtime.straight into the sweets and biscuits.arggg its driving me mad and im getting demoralised.Help me please before it kills me.Ps cant stand all these spices and curries.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 21, 2021)

Hi Andy
Perhaps if you give a little more information about your situation it will be easier for people to give you relevant information and suggestions. What is your HbA1C for example and how much weight are you aiming to lose, do you monitor your blood glucose level at home, what is your diet like so what would be a typical days menu be, have you made changes to your meals and are you on any medications. I know it seems like a lot of questions but it will avoid people giving you suggestions which may be unsuitable for you.
One thing that occurs to me is that if it is your evenings which are the problem then eating a little later and having more fat and protein in your meal may help with the feeling of hunger. Having some low carb snacks available like nuts, a chunk of cheese, some high protein bars like Nature Valley or full fat Greek yoghurt with some seeds rather than the sweets and biscuits which are pure carb.
Have a look around the forum for ideas, in particular the thread What did you eat yesterday may give you some ideas for meals Type 2 folk will have.


----------



## Toucan (May 21, 2021)

Hello Andy and welcome to the forum.
Evening snacks are a difficult problem to deal with, and something that caused me problems for several years.
Here are some things that I found helped:

May be eat some more fibrous type food at your 6.00pm meal so that you feel full for longer
Try and wait at least half an hour after eating before you eat anything else - It can take this long for your brain to get the signal that you are full. I used to set an alarm and if in half an hour still couldn't resist eating, then tried to make it a non-sugary snack. May be some veggie sticks with a hummus dip, a chicken drumstick, some hard boiled eggs or this link has plenty of other suggestions:




__





						Healthy swaps: snacks
					

Everyone enjoys a snack in between meals occasionally.




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				




 I don't know if this is possible for you, but can you stop having sweets and biscuits easily available. I find it best to not have them in the house, but I know this isn't always an option.

Lastly I sometimes try 'distraction' - try to get absorbed into something that stops your mind thinking about food. Not sure about your situation, but I sometimes just go out for a walk.


----------



## Inka (May 21, 2021)

Andyb said:


> i am desperate to lose weight but after my 6pm dinner it all goes to pot.been told by a surgeon that i must lose weight quickly exercise and eat high fibre food.during the day i do well.after my 6pm dinner i cannot last until bedtime.straight into the sweets and biscuits.arggg its driving me mad and im getting demoralised.Help me please before it kills me.Ps cant stand all these spices and curries.



Can you identify what’s causing it? Do the sweets and biscuits ‘call to you’ from the cupboards? If so, the easiest solution is to leave them on the supermarket shelves. Is it a habit eg you switch the TV on and automatically want nibbles as you watch? If so, break that habit somehow eg have a hot drink instead, etc. Is it hunger because you’re not eating enough during the day? Is it a subconscious ‘reward’ for resisting earlier?

Can you tell us a little more about your diet during the day? What would an average day’s food be for you?


----------



## Ditto (May 21, 2021)

After tea isn't bad, I lose it by 11am


----------



## Drummer (May 21, 2021)

A bowl full of boiled eggs or cooked chicken, a huge salad, make yourself some pancakes with eggs, mozzarella cheese and a little cream, serve with lemon and a granular artificial sweetener.
Maybe try a sugar free jelly whipped with yoghurt and fast set with a layer of frozen berries.
Try some low carb crackers - there are various recipes on line, and eat with cheese.
I'm afraid that exercise will only sharpen your appetite and high fibre is more likely to bung you up if you are not used to it.


----------



## Inka (May 21, 2021)

High fibre won’t bung you up! More likely to get that effect from the eggs you recommend....


----------



## Drummer (May 21, 2021)

Inka said:


> High fibre won’t bung you up! More likely to get that effect from the eggs you recommend....


Not me personally - I have no trouble - but a friend of mine was prescribed extra fibre and has had a very nasty experience a few weeks into the regime. The bedroom looked like a murder scene and they were rushed to hospital to have blood vessels tied off. They were given an enema as it was suspected they had a blockage of the gut, but they didn't - but it was very messy and very explosive. I don't have all the details because all she can do is laugh.


----------



## Inka (May 22, 2021)

That sounds like haemorrhoids to me. So the high fibre didn’t cause a blockage then. Good news.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 22, 2021)

I just read about somebody in Australia who had eaten nothing but Konjac noodles for 10 days and her stomach had enlarged 5 times and she was very unwell so they are now banned. I think they are high fibre, no cal, no carb, no fat and NO flavour.


----------



## grovesy (May 22, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I just read about somebody in Australia who had eaten nothing but Konjac noodles for 10 days and her stomach had enlarged 5 times and she was very unwell so they are now banned. I think they are high fibre, no cal, no carb, no fat and NO flavour.


I thought Konjac was marketed here in some sliming aids as absorbing fluid and therefore making g you feel fuller.


----------



## pm133 (May 22, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I just read about somebody in Australia who had eaten nothing but Konjac noodles for 10 days and her stomach had enlarged 5 times and she was very unwell so they are now banned. I think they are high fibre, no cal, no carb, no fat and NO flavour.



Edited. A quick Google search shows it's a diet aid. It's like the wild west out there in diet land. Always someone trying to make a profit out of desperate people.


----------



## travellor (May 22, 2021)

Andyb said:


> i am desperate to lose weight but after my 6pm dinner it all goes to pot.been told by a surgeon that i must lose weight quickly exercise and eat high fibre food.during the day i do well.after my 6pm dinner i cannot last until bedtime.straight into the sweets and biscuits.arggg its driving me mad and im getting demoralised.Help me please before it kills me.Ps cant stand all these spices and curries.



You sound like I was.
First step done, you've realised you do it.

I tended to not eat much in the day, because of work, but then I ate for two when I started in the evening.
I didn't alter my eating pattern in one go.
And it had to be something I could stick to.
First off I made a diary of what and when I ate,  I did go hours without eating, 
I made an effort to fit breakfast and lunch in, and a couple of snacks in between.
Healthy stuff, low calorie, low fat, higher fibre.
Carrot sticks were a good go to for me for the snacks.
I did the same in the evening. Planned a low fat, low calorie meal, a lot of salad and fish, no dressing, 
The planning was key, as I knew how much I was eating, and spacing it out meant I knew when the next bit was coming.
Again, snacks, were fruit, or veg.

I also used a meter.
This helped me fine tune the food, so it was a lot more BG friendly.

If you want to lose weight quickly, have a look at The Newcastle Diet. It is a heavily restricted 800 calorie "shake" diet, at least on this you know exactly what you are allowed, if you can do it for a few days it gets a lot easier, and it (normally) "resets" your eating habits from scratch, so the evening nibbles shouldn't come back.


----------



## Ditto (May 22, 2021)

That's what I'm trying to do. Give up food altogether, it's been the death of me. Would Oxo be okay on this 'shake' diet? I dunno if it's allowed. 

Hope you can find a solution @Andyb I'm still struggling and have been my whole life.


----------



## Grldtnr (May 22, 2021)

It's hard , but you have to go 'cold turkey ' on the sweets and nibbles, you can substitute nuts, cheese, veggie sticks.
If you have a sweet tooth, other joys is high coaco fat plain chocolate, some supermarkets sell it ,Aldi sell 80% choco, and it's only 4g carbs a bar, in a pack of 5.
That's my sweet treat, also occasionally a chocolate cream eclair is 18 g of carb,  
Eventually you will make it,stick it out, it will come.


----------



## Healdie (May 22, 2021)

Andyb said:


> i am desperate to lose weight but after my 6pm dinner it all goes to pot.been told by a surgeon that i must lose weight quickly exercise and eat high fibre food.during the day i do well.after my 6pm dinner i cannot last until bedtime.straight into the sweets and biscuits.arggg its driving me mad and im getting demoralised.Help me please before it kills me.Ps cant stand all these spices and curries.


Hi Andyb:,
Snacks are a tough one to crack, but try substituting drinks for solids. Not Coke or even diet coke - or anything with sugar - but a simple cup of tea, herbal tea, or good old 'Corporation Pop' out of the tap, perhaps with a slice of lemon.
If it is really hard set yourself a week, or so, to wean yourself off the evening snacking. Ban biscuits, sweets, fizzy drinks and potato crisps from the house - they are not good for anyone and just too easy to reach for.
I now snack on carrot sticks or a little celery. It is easy to cut down on that, my wife complains I sound like a horse and she can't hear the TV!


----------



## Ditto (May 23, 2021)

Healdie said:


> my wife complains I sound like a horse and she can't hear the TV!


LOL so funny.


----------



## Weekender (Jun 1, 2021)

Andyb said:


> i am desperate to lose weight but after my 6pm dinner it all goes to pot.been told by a surgeon that i must lose weight quickly exercise and eat high fibre food.during the day i do well.after my 6pm dinner i cannot last until bedtime.straight into the sweets and biscuits.arggg its driving me mad and im getting demoralised.Help me please before it kills me.Ps cant stand all these spices and curries.


Hi Andy, I'm a week into the 'Newcastle' meal replacement diet. I also was one for constantly snacking in front of the TV. I also used to love a beer or several after 18:00. I've changed my routine and get out of the house in the evening. Olly our Staffy is chuffed . I agree with the other posts about not having tempting stuff in the house. Unfortunately my wife and kids won't hear of it.


----------



## Weekender (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi Andy - how is it going?
I really fancied some bread and some beer last night. A real arm wrestle with myself.
I made do with 3 pints of fizzy water - it felt like I'd sunk a few pints.
Very pleased with this choice this morning.
Stick with it


----------

